
Ask HN: What happened to serializer.io? - ponyous
Serializer.io was aggregator for different news sources. I am pretty sure one of the HN people made it, hence the question.<p>Domain has expired, can we get it up and running? Does anyone knows owner?
I am willing to donate for domain renewal.
======
ttoti
Not sure what happened to the domain, but here are the links to the site
([http://serializer.charlieegan3.com/](http://serializer.charlieegan3.com/))
and the github project
([https://github.com/charlieegan3/serializer](https://github.com/charlieegan3/serializer))

